# Adding to my TRT protocol?



## bigrobbie (Sep 19, 2019)

For my trt I'm on 250mg/wk Test E, I also have Cialis and Viagra to take PRN. Wondering if adding Primo approx. 200mg/wk would be beneficial for libido? 
Any feedback much appreciated as TRT is much different than cycling (which is all I've ever done).
Thanks in advance for your replies. 

Bigrobbie


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 19, 2019)

250/wk?! 
What does that put your test level at???


----------



## bigrobbie (Sep 19, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> 250/wk?!
> What does that put your test level at???


Unsure, just been on for a couple weeks. I'm doing this without labs due to no insurance and no freakin money either, lol. 
I know from years of AAS use I'm suffering from low Testosterone/ asih so I have taken upon myself to self administer trt because I can't take the symptoms anymore...


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 19, 2019)

oh i missed the "self administered" part, lol  
I'm sure 250 has ur levels above the normal high range 
would think your libido would be great...
maybe your e2 is high and you need to use an ai?
only bloodwork will tell tho


----------



## bigrobbie (Sep 19, 2019)

I know...gonna just have to save up and get a full hormone panel...I will keep forum posted when I am able to get some numbers.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 19, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> oh i missed the "self administered" part, lol
> I'm sure 250 has ur levels above the normal high range
> would think your libido would be great...
> maybe your e2 is high and you need to use an ai?
> only bloodwork will tell tho



Agree with Gibs.  Take the money you were going to spend on primo and get blood work done.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 19, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> 250/wk?!
> What does that put your test level at???



When I first started TRT, I was administered 250 mg of Sustanon per week and that put me in the 1,000 to 1,200 total testosterone range.  This was administered by a doctor in his office once per week.  His standard protocol was to put everyone at the max dose for 6 months with blood work every 8 weeks to establish a baseline and adjust from there.


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 19, 2019)

bigrobbie said:


> Unsure, just been on for a couple weeks. I'm doing this without labs due to no insurance and no freakin money either, lol.
> I know from years of AAS use I'm suffering from low Testosterone/ asih so I have taken upon myself to self administer trt because I can't take the symptoms anymore...




 Check out private MD labs they offer a female blood panel (also for males( Includes CBC, test and estrogen a few others I believe) it’s $65 or so. I know that can still be a lot when strapped for $$$ maybe set aside a few bucks for a few weeks or make some minor cutbacks to afford it every 90 days or so. Someone just posted the link with more info in the general discussion forum


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 19, 2019)

If the test is good 250mg per week should put you between 1200 and 1500.  If you have no libido, check elsewhere.  Could be e2, could be bp, could be running 20/50 blood.  lol  

Get blood work.  cheap and fast.  Always good to know where you stand.


----------



## DF (Sep 19, 2019)

Mast would be a better option than Primo.


----------

